# Fragen zum HSV De Swalm



## Samsonsb (6. März 2015)

_[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Hi ich habe diese woche einen VISpas vom HSV De Swalm gekauft.[/FONT]__[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] Nun wollte ich morgen am Grote Eindplas, einem der Vereins Gewässer des[/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman, serif][/FONT]_[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]HSV De Swalm, auf Friedfische angeln. Da in den Vereins papieren aber[/FONT]__[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] steht[/FONT]__[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] das[/FONT]__[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] man am Grote Eindplas aber nicht auf den wiesen parken darf wollte ich fragen[/FONT]_
 _[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]wo man sein Auto am besten abstellt. Außerdem wollte ich fragen ob man in dem[/FONT]__[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] Gewässer wirklich nur die 5 aufgeführte ( Döbel, Aland, Barsch, Zander,und Hecht) angeln darf, oder ob für Rotfeder, Rotauge, und Karpfen die Maße der Gewässer liste gelten.[/FONT]_




_[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]denke im voraus für eure antworten [/FONT]_


----------



## Weißtanne (7. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen zum HSV De Swalm*

In den Vereinspapieren stehen die Vorstandsmitglieder aufgelistet incl. Telefonnr.Am besten rufst du den Schatzmeister an ,der spricht am besten deutsch.Nach 17 00 Uhr solltest du das versuchen.


----------



## MAAKMASTER (8. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen zum HSV De Swalm*



Samsonsb schrieb:


> _[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Hi ich habe diese woche einen VISpas vom HSV De Swalm gekauft.[/FONT]__[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] Nun wollte ich morgen am Grote Eindplas, einem der Vereins Gewässer des[/FONT]__[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]HSV De Swalm, auf Friedfische angeln. Da in den Vereins papieren aber[/FONT]__[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] steht[/FONT]__[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] das[/FONT]__[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] man am Grote Eindplas aber nicht auf den wiesen parken darf wollte ich fragen[/FONT]_
> _[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]wo man sein Auto am besten abstellt. Außerdem wollte ich fragen ob man in dem[/FONT]__[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] Gewässer wirklich nur die 5 aufgeführte ( Döbel, Aland, Barsch, Zander,und Hecht) angeln darf, oder ob für Rotfeder, Rotauge, und Karpfen die Maße der Gewässer liste gelten.[/FONT]_
> _[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]denke im voraus für eure antworten [/FONT]_




Hallo Samsonsb,
Um in oder an der Grote Eindplas zu angeln, brauchst Du ein Boot !!!
Da gibt es keine Wiese wo Du Parken kannst......ist nur eine Weide rundherum, wo Pferde usw. gehalten werden.
Tipp....
Angel auf dem " De Loswal ".....Kaimauer in Asselt 
Google-Maps Daten...51.237 027,6. 007354
oder  " Asselt Eind " 51.221 924,6. 003449 rechts von diesem Kordinaten ... Kiesloch an der Maas...Vereinssee !!!
Du darfst alle auf der Liste stehenden Fische fangen...auch Schleien, Rotfeder, und Karpfen ect. .....Bitte auf die Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten achten.
Tipp´s habe ich heute mal ausnahmsweisend mit " Map´s "
Daten versehen !!!!
Denn es ist in Fremden Gewässern nicht immer einfach die richtigen, und erlaubten Plätze zu finden.
Bei nichtbeachten......wird es in Holland teuer !!!!!!!!!!!!
mfg. Willi


----------



## Samsonsb (9. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen zum HSV De Swalm*

Danke für die antworten, haben mir echt weiter geholfen.


----------



## schweden43 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Fragen zum HSV De Swalm*

Hi Leute habe mir den vispass bei Angelsport Saecker geholt mein karte ist auch schon gekommen da war kein Aufkleber für das nachtangeln dabei!
Was mach ich jetzt?
Lg


----------

